
Knuth's 25th Christmas Lecture – Pi and the Art of Computer Programming - fortran77
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/112-theory/13344-knuths-25th-christmas-lecture-pi-and-the-art-of-computer-programming.html
======
basicplus2
Slight tangent..

a better rough approximation of pi than 22/7 is 355/113

~~~
eesmith
[Note: haven't watched the lecture yet.]

Though see also [https://blog.wolfram.com/2011/06/30/all-rational-
approximati...](https://blog.wolfram.com/2011/06/30/all-rational-
approximations-of-pi-are-useless/) \- "All Rational Approximations of Pi Are
Useless", in the sense that it's no harder to memorize the decimal expansion
with the same level of precision.

22/7 can be "better", or at least easier, for hand calculations, if only 2
digits of precision is needed and one of the other terms in the calculation
can cancel out the 7 or the 11 (or 22) in the above ratio.

